# gloves / mittens



## kcyanks1 (May 18, 2008)

I've used various pairs of mittens over the years, never ones that are terribly expensive.  My current pair ("Level" brand, not sure what model--they have a removable fleece liner and shell) may have been around $50 but that was on mountain at Killington when I had forgotten my mittens, so I know I overpaid.  My hands often still get cold so that I have to use those hand warmers and bunch up my fingers on the lift.  Anyone have any recommendations on gloves/mittens?  I know that mittens are generally warmer, but how good is an expensive pair of gloves (like the Marmot Ultimate Ski Gloves) compared to your average pair of ski mittens?

Edit:  Just to add, I think, but could be wrong, that one reason my hands might get cold could be do to my hands sweating and the mittens not breathing enough, but I'm not sure.  They do have a vent in the shell, though I don't know if it really works or is a gimmick.  I could be totally wrong about this being an issue though.


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2008)

Stick with Goretex. I normally get mine on sale for $35 or less at places like Sport Authority (on sale), TJMax, Marshalls, Bob's. The big thing with Goretex is that it will keep your hands dry. All the other wanna be materials out there are just that.


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Stick with Goretex. I normally get mine on sale for $35 or less at places like Sport Authority (on sale), TJMax, Marshalls, Bob's. The big thing with Goretex is that it will keep your hands dry. All the other wanna be materials out there are just that.



The ones I have now are definitely not Goretex.  Any particular brands/models you recommend?  Do you use mittens or gloves?  Ones you get for $35 keep you comfortable even in temperatures, say, around 10 degrees?  With or without hand warmers?


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> The ones I have now are definitely not Goretex. Any particular brands/models you recommend? Do you use mittens or gloves? Ones you get for $35 keep you comfortable even in temperatures, say, around 10 degrees? With or without hand warmers?


 
Gloves, 10 deg. no problem. Have a few different brands, since I get them cheap, for the most part they're all pretty good. No hand warmers. Now don't get me wrong, I won't say my hands are always roasty warm, but they aren't cold either.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2008)

I used to wear EMS gore-tex gloves..which were really nice..and I might order another pair online since the local EMS closed down.  My current ski gloves are SWANYs..they were $75 I think..After 100+ days using them..they're a little ripped up from my ski edges..nothing some duct tape can't fix..


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 19, 2008)

The most popular glove we sell are Scott Lockets. They retail for about $50 bucks and are waterproof and breathable. They have 3 layers for warmth. I have found that most people that use hand warmers put them in the wrong place. They put them on the inside of the hand when they should be on the outside. In general, expensive gloves are pricey cause they have more leather than being any warmer. Most mittens nowadays have fingers inside.


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> I've used various pairs of mittens over the years, never ones that are terribly expensive.  My current pair ("Level" brand, not sure what model--they have a removable fleece liner and shell) may have been around $50 but that was on mountain at Killington when I had forgotten my mittens, so I know I overpaid.  My hands often still get cold so that I have to use those hand warmers and bunch up my fingers on the lift.  Anyone have any recommendations on gloves/mittens?  *I know that mittens are generally warmer, but how good is an expensive pair of gloves (like the Marmot Ultimate Ski Gloves) compared to your average pair of ski mittens?*
> 
> Edit:  Just to add, I think, but could be wrong, that one reason my hands might get cold could be do to my hands sweating and the mittens not breathing enough, but I'm not sure.  They do have a vent in the shell, though I don't know if it really works or is a gimmick.  I could be totally wrong about this being an issue though.



My wife chronically used to get cold hands when we'd be out on the hill.  Maybe 3 years ago now she bought a pair of Marmot Ultimate Ski Gloves(mitten style) and hasn't complained about cold hands since.  If anything on ALOT of days she's taking them off on the lift for a couple of minutes because her hands are too WARM. The lack of wifey cold hand complaints = worth the price to me  

I've got the glove version,  and I've found now that I only use them on the really cold days (basically if the air and or wind chill are above zero I don't wear them),  usually I just wear my Marmot work gloves.

For me, the entire key is a good set of liners combined with a gore-tex outer shell glove.  The liners handle the sweat wicking from your skin and keep your hands dry,  and that for most is the biggest key, keeping things dry.


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> that for most is the biggest key, keeping things dry.


 
Exactly!


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 19, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> The most popular glove we sell are Scott Lockets. They retail for about $50 bucks and are waterproof and breathable. They have 3 layers for warmth. I have found that most people that use hand warmers put them in the wrong place. They put them on the inside of the hand when they should be on the outside. In general, expensive gloves are pricey cause they have more leather than being any warmer. Most mittens nowadays have fingers inside.



I put the hand warmers on top of my fingers, which is what I assume you mean by "outside".  My mittens do have fingered glove liners, which I always have found weird -- it seems to defeat the point of mittens.  The nice thing about having a liner though is that I can stick in the hand warmer and have it not actually touch my hand.  Though I'd rather not have to use the warmers at all.


----------



## Greg (May 19, 2008)

This is what I have:

http://www.backcountry.com/store/MAR0951/Marmot-Piste-Glove-Mens.html

Great glove. Super warm and the leashes really are a nice feature. They run a bit small though. I have an XL (normally wear a large). I went one size up in case I ever wanted to wear thin liners underneath (doubt I'd need to). Plus a little extra "air" doesn't hurt.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 20, 2008)

I have the Swany Mittens (glove inside) for $100, they have been excellent, I do have warmers in most of the time...i do keep them in my palms as when i'm on the lift, i can pull my fingers out of the glove part and fully grip the warmer to get feeling back into my hands......I have Renoyds's which is a condition where not enough blood gets into the fingers and toes...my toes freeze on a bike ride even if its 70 out...I have HOTTRONICS in my boots and cant even feel the heat...


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.  For those that use gloves and are happy with them even in cold days, have you ever used mittens, and if so, how do they compare?  From my preliminary searches on line it just doesn't seem that there are as many mittens available as gloves.  So while I've always gone with mittens in the past, I'm thinking about gloves now ... but since the reason I'm looking is that my mittens aren't warm enough, I'm a bit worried about moving to gloves.  One way it may help though is that with mittens I have to take my hands out whenever opening a pocket for a tissue or something, whereas maybe with gloves I'll be able to keep them on.


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 20, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> I have the Swany Mittens (glove inside) for $100, they have been excellent, I do have warmers in most of the time...i do keep them in my palms as when i'm on the lift, i can pull my fingers out of the glove part and fully grip the warmer to get feeling back into my hands......I have Renoyds's which is a condition where not enough blood gets into the fingers and toes...my toes freeze on a bike ride even if its 70 out...I have HOTTRONICS in my boots and cant even feel the heat...



Is the one you have any of these? http://tinyurl.com/3n35ly [amazon.com].

I generally don't have a problem with my feet and don't use any sort of warmer.  I live with my hands getting cold, but it is annoying for sure.  Glad you've been able to find gloves and boots the work with your condition.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (May 22, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> I have the Swany Mittens (glove inside) for $100, they have been excellent, I do have warmers in most of the time...i do keep them in my palms as when i'm on the lift, i can pull my fingers out of the glove part and fully grip the warmer to get feeling back into my hands......I have Renoyds's which is a condition where not enough blood gets into the fingers and toes...my toes freeze on a bike ride even if its 70 out...I have HOTTRONICS in my boots and cant even feel the heat...



My daughter (14) was diagnosed with Renaud's this year, which put a damper on her skiing. I was thinking of picking up the Hottronics for her. From what I understand, you're not supposed to actually feel the heat from them. That would cause the feet to sweat. You're just supposed to not feel the cold.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (May 22, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> Thanks for the replies.  For those that use gloves and are happy with them even in cold days, have you ever used mittens, and if so, how do they compare?  From my preliminary searches on line it just doesn't seem that there are as many mittens available as gloves.  So while I've always gone with mittens in the past, I'm thinking about gloves now ... but since the reason I'm looking is that my mittens aren't warm enough, I'm a bit worried about moving to gloves.  One way it may help though is that with mittens I have to take my hands out whenever opening a pocket for a tissue or something, whereas maybe with gloves I'll be able to keep them on.



In general, mittens are significantly warmer than similarly constructed gloves. 

I picked up a pair of EMS Summit mittens (Gore-tex, leather palms, primaloft)  for myself when they were on clearance. I think they I paid $38 for them. They keep my hands way warmer than any ski glove I've used.  I also feel I get a more comfortable  grip on my ski poles, as the fingers seem to stay in a more natural position than they do in gloves. 

Any gloves that would allow you to unfold a tissue wouldn't keep your hands warm on a frigid day. You can always wear thin glove liners to protect your hands when you pull off your ski mitts or gloves. Because Mitts come off/go on easier and quicker than gloves, your hands are exposed for a shorter period of time.

Also, if your hands (and feet) are cold, make sure that your head, neck, and body core are well insulated; and that you are well hydrated. Your body will restrict the flow of blood to the extremities in order to keep the vital areas warm. A balaclava, face mask, or neck gaitor can do more to keep your hands warm than the most expensive pair of gloves or mitts.


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 22, 2008)

dropKickMurphy said:


> In general, mittens are significantly warmer than similarly constructed gloves.
> 
> I picked up a pair of EMS Summit mittens (Gore-tex, leather palms, primaloft)  for myself when they were on clearance. I think they I paid $38 for them. They keep my hands way warmer than any ski glove I've used.  I also feel I get a more comfortable  grip on my ski poles, as the fingers seem to stay in a more natural position than they do in gloves.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Seems like I should stay with mittens, look for something with Goretex, and not necessarily go with something especially expensive.  I don't think the issue you described in the last paragraph is my problem, since my feet don't get cold.  I also generally wear a neck gaitor.  I will admit though that I probably don't do a good enough job keeping myself hydrated, because I want to avoid too frequent bathroom stops


----------



## andyzee (May 22, 2008)

Nice Memorial day sale going on here: http://www.sierratradingpost.com/se...=&N=95301+95651+9000225&exactPhrase=&allWords=


Sample:

SAVE: $28.04
(53%)


Gordini Challenge X Mittens - Waterproof Gore-Tex®, Insulated (For Men)
Our Price: $29.95  Sale Price: $23.96  Retail: $52.00  </SPAN>  
(1 review)
*Closeouts*. Gordini's Challenge X mittens are a top choice for cold-weather wear thanks to Gore-Tex® waterproof breathable t...read more
Sizes Available: *S*, *M*, *L*, *XL*
Colors Available (3):


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Nice Memorial day sale going on here: http://www.sierratradingpost.com/se...=&N=95301+95651+9000225&exactPhrase=&allWords=




Thanks.  Anyone use these?  The 1 review says "Good for basic mitten.  Not the warmest but for the money is just fine."  It seems they aren't specifically intended for skiing -- I figure mittens intended for skiing would be warmer because it would be known that you'll be outside for hours with them.


----------



## andyzee (May 22, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> Thanks. Anyone use these? The 1 review says "Good for basic mitten. Not the warmest but for the money is just fine." It seems they aren't specifically intended for skiing -- I figure mittens intended for skiing would be warmer because it would be known that you'll be outside for hours with them.


 
I just put those in to show their discounts, maybe they have something better.


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I just put those in to show their discounts, maybe they have something better.


Thanks


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 29, 2008)

Bump

This is the last piece of equipment I 'need' for the season as mine are beat. 

What I'm looking for are the two obvious things: waterproof and warm, but also strong stitching and I don't like overly bulky / long wrists on the gloves.  I really don't care for gloves with massive powder skirts that stretch half way up the arm as I wear my coat over the wrist of the glove.  A little added protection is nice, but I find many gloves go overboard in this area.

any recs from those who haven't posted in this thread already?


----------



## ski220 (Aug 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Bump
> 
> This is the last piece of equipment I 'need' for the season as mine are beat.
> 
> ...



I used to get EMS gloves.  Relativly cheap ($40).  But their quality really went downhill (no pun intended) a few years ago.  Two years ago I sprung for an expensive pair of MountianHardware about $80.  The best.  GoreTex, Primaloft and Goat skin.  They do have guantlets though.  I also baught a pair of Scotts as a backup (no gauntlet).  Never used them as I gave them to a Knuckle Dragging friend when his Burtons were wet.  The Scotts had as an added feature - a zippered handwarmer pocket on the backside.  

As with boots, try on the gloves befor you buy.  They all are cut diferantly.  I buy mine slightly large to accomodate a Thermax glove liner if needed.  To be warm a glove should not be tight.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 30, 2008)

Altho i have several differant brands of gloves in my Transpack, --------I use my Reush  leather gloves lined with gore tex the most  and  on really cold days i put a thin liner glove in them 


On Days below  minus 10 degrees F  i use double lined Leather mittens with a  disposable heat pack--------WORKS for Me


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2008)

Let's talk Grandoe, I used to use these a long time ago with great luck and I'm thinking of trying some again, specifically these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=230286628589&Category=21234&_trksid=p3907.m29

not hot on the fancy colors, but like the design.  Anyone have any recent experience with Grandoe?


----------



## ski220 (Sep 1, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Let's talk Grandoe, I used to use these a long time ago with great luck and I'm thinking of trying some again, specifically these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=230286628589&Category=21234&_trksid=p3907.m29
> 
> not hot on the fancy colors, but like the design.  Anyone have any recent experience with Grandoe?



Generally well made, mass marketed glove.  Just not top of the line technical.  

It's just that some people may look at you funny and shy away from getting on the chair with you with pink and green gloves on.  You could always pull out an old one piece to coordinate with though.


----------



## ski220 (Sep 1, 2008)

I just don't like to buy anything without trying it on first though.  You never know how things will fit and returning mail order is just a hassle.  Usually everything I need I find on sale at specialty ski shops.  You just have to shop at the right time of the year.  I bought both my Marmot Gore-Tex jacket and pants shells for $100 each.  

With gloves I always buy Gore-Tex unless it's a spring glove.


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2008)

ski220 said:


> I used to get EMS gloves.  Relativly cheap ($40).  But their quality really went downhill (no pun intended) a few years ago.


I have to agree with this.  Our last few glove/glove liner purchases from EMS fell apart pretty quickly.  Just not the same as it used to be.  I have a pair of Burton mittens, on the other hand, that I've been using since 2004 with great results.  In fact, I use them more than I use my gloves - I just prefer the fit.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 2, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> I know that mittens are generally warmer, but how good is an expensive pair of gloves (like the Marmot Ultimate Ski Gloves) compared to your average pair of ski mittens?



I'm on my second pair of Marmot's Ultimate Ski Glove...got 6 years out of the first pair and about 40 days a year.  They're the warmest gloves I've ever owned, love the full gauntlet cuff for warmth and keeping the snow out.  I haven't touched a mitten since I got them...they are the "ultimate" glove IMO


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I'm on my second pair of Marmot's Ultimate Ski Glove...got 6 years out of the first pair and about 40 days a year.  They're the warmest gloves I've ever owned, love the full gauntlet cuff for warmth and keeping the snow out.  I haven't touched a mitten since I got them...they are the "ultimate" glove IMO



Wow. >$100 for gloves! I'm a huge Marmot fan too though. My last two pairs of primary cold weather gloves were Marmot and they are the warmest gloves I've ever used. My current gloves are the Marmot Piste, but they seem to be discontinued and only smalls are available from what I've found. My older pair are Randonnees. This is a decent deal:

http://www.peterglenn.com/pglenn/product.asp?pf_id=1652_MARMOT&s_id=0

I've found the Marmot run a little bit small. My Randonnees were L and the Pistes are XL. I like the larger glove for some extra air space.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wow. >$100 for gloves! I'm a huge Marmot fan too though. My last two pairs of primary cold weather gloves were Marmot and they are the warmest gloves I've ever used. My current gloves are the Marmot Piste, but they seem to be discontinued and only smalls are available from what I've found. My older pair are Randonnees. This is a decent deal:
> 
> http://www.peterglenn.com/pglenn/product.asp?pf_id=1652_MARMOT&s_id=0
> 
> I've found the Marmot run a little bit small. My Randonnees were L and the Pistes are XL. I like the larger glove for some extra air space.



I was getting them on an employee program...so the price was nicer, but they were still more $$ than other brands or models on employee programs.  I've got a friend who bought them on sierra trading post for their wholesale price - $75  
   Funny that you find they run small...I'm usually an XL in most gloves but in the ultimate and the work glove I'm a large...in their softshell gloves and their "locals" glove I need an XL.


----------

